# Who is your idol/ who inspires you??



## AshleighMarie (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

want to know - who is your idol? Who inspires you??

Nick Cave has been my favourite person since i was little. I love his music. His books. His artwork...pretty much everything about him. I love Nick Cave and the bad seeds and Grinderman. This year my dream came true when i met him after a show. He was a lovely person and gave me the set list and signed everything. Made me the happiest person alive! 

share ur stories....

ps. i know the photos say 2010..had the settings wrong haha


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 5, 2011)

David Attenborough.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 5, 2011)

Naga_Kanya said:


> David Attenborough.


 
he's awesome!! i love him!


----------



## glassless_mind (Jun 5, 2011)

Dr Harry Cooper, Dr James Herriot, and Dr Michael Pyne
All fantastic vets.
If I could be half the vet Dr Michael Pyne is, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 5, 2011)

I like dr chris brown


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Scott Cunningham, Dalai Lama, Louise Hay and her works have inspired me to look at my past with dignity and courage to aim for the stars and know I shall reach them. To have compassion and understanding for those who tried(and failed) to bring me to mine knees, To totally love and accept people for who they are without judgement(sometimes I work on this one still lol)


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

All my Grandparents, they're amazing people.

in the group photos, my Gramps is the littlest one on the left,
and my Nana is the lady in the middle. 

(this is both sets of Grandparents, if you were wondering why they look so different!)


----------



## woody101 (Jun 5, 2011)

Steve Irwin still get upset knowing he was taken from this world


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

woody101 said:


> Steve Irwin still get upset knowing he was taken from this world


 
I remember I was in year 8 when he died,
and I walked into the gym for PE, only to find my big, super tall, super aussie, super manly teacher about a second away from tears curled up on the grandstand! was freaking out wondering what had happened! ...that was his reaction to loosing Steve.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah i took it pretty hard i got suspended twice for punching out guys paying out his death


----------



## Defective (Jun 5, 2011)

Mike dirnt, Dr. chris brown (drools), my other mother (not my stepmother....god no, a family friend) and my auntie jude


----------



## blakehose (Jun 5, 2011)

Jens Voigt, anybody know who that is? And Rob Bredl


----------



## saximus (Jun 5, 2011)

The first name that comes to mind is Richard Dawkins. There are others but he'd have to be at the top of the list


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

On a much less serious note,
I adore Albert Wesker.

He's clearly fictional and quite the horrid man,
but you gotta love the dominance!

and hey, if some narcissistic freak decides to cleanse Earth, I wouldn't mind if it were him...you know...if he were real.

*cough* I just love RE.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 5, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> On a much less serious note,
> I adore Albert Wesker.


 
I was wondering what your avatar was all about. (Clearly I know nothing about video games.)

And I love the photos of your grandparents. Old photos are wonderful.


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

Stevo from jackass!
On a more intelligent note, Richard Dawkins.
Also, Bruce Dickinson, Iron Maiden were my favourite band from when i was 6 years old and my parents bought me number of the beast for my birthday and i got to meet him when i was 10 and he signed my denim jacket with all my maiden patches all over it  that was awesome


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I was wondering what your avatar was all about. (Clearly I know nothing about video games.)
> 
> And I love the photos of your grandparents. Old photos are wonderful.



Since it game out in 96 I watched my Dad play it for hours...until I was old enough and "aloud" too myself...it has a sadly significantly large part in my life 
should certainly play it!


aw thank you  Photos were certainly much more beautiful back then


----------



## AshMan (Jun 5, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> Since it game out in 96 I watched my Dad play it for hours...until I was old enough and "aloud" too myself...it has a sadly significantly large part in my life
> should certainly play it!
> 
> 
> aw thank you  Photos were certainly much more beautiful back then



You have an extremily awesome taste in games! Survival horror takes the cake for the best genre in my opinion


----------



## saximus (Jun 5, 2011)

While we're doing video game characters Altaïr would have to be mine


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jun 5, 2011)

Birgit nillson>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>beniamino gigli


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 5, 2011)

Greg Graffin & Phil Plait


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 5, 2011)

drug dealers


----------



## mattmc (Jun 5, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> drug dealers



...


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

AshMan said:


> You have an extremily awesome taste in games! Survival horror takes the cake for the best genre in my opinion


 


saximus said:


> While we're doing video game characters Altaïr would have to be mine


 
good too see I'm not the only gaming nerd


----------



## Smithers (Jun 5, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I like dr chris brown


 So do I he's hot ;P,......Eddie Van Halen, Steve Via, Orianthi,Malcolm Douglas, Harry Buttler, David Attenborough, oh and not Steve Erwin


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> So do I he's hot ;P,......


He is OK...... I "like my Man a bit more rufff gggrrrr"
Ohhh B it is now 1601 ROFL....


----------



## Smithers (Jun 5, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> He is OK...... I "like my Man a bit more rufff gggrrrr"


 Lets not go there on this forum


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Lets not go there on this forum



Killjoy


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Chuck Norris
Got to admire anyone willing to mess with the Zohan


----------



## Megzz (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my gym instructors! She pushes me to achieve things I dont think I would have even tried without her motivation and encouragement.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Diggers past and present, Police and nurses, Emergency services, and they young kids who battle adversity and/or perform acts of courage that many adults would shy from. All the people who give selflessly to help meke this the wonderfull country it is.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely David Attenborough. I want his life! People who discover or invent something amazing like Professor Ian Frazer (cervical cancer vaccine).


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

There is no one more inspirational than Travis Pastrana to me.

That man is the bravest SOB out, and he's modest about everything, too. Anyone who can jump out of a plane without a parachute and give the thumbs up to the camera on the way down is a true legend. He also pioneered freestyle motocross, and is well rounded at anything he does.

Travis Pastrana <3


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jun 5, 2011)

blakehose said:


> Jens Voigt, anybody know who that is? And Rob Bredl



My first impulse was to suggest he wrote half of the Voigt Kampff test, which flags me as a colossal nerd. Google informs me he's a cyclist. And I imagined that Rob Bredl gave his name to the Bredli python. Wrong again. Found out some stuff though.



saximus said:


> While we're doing video game characters Altaïr would have to be mine



Auron, FFX; Squall, FFVIII.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 5, 2011)

Evel knievel


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> Evel knievel


 
Seriously?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 5, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Seriously?



yes, Evel did alot of things in his life even apart from stunt riding,and he taught kids good advice on practical living and that you dont need drugs to have a good time.
He also taught that no matter what you keep trying no matter how badly you crash and break bones,they heal and you get up and try again.
Even when he knew he was probably going to crash he did it anyway.
People wrap them selves up in cotton wool and live the most boring lives on the fear of gettin injured or facing failure.
I like to try and have the same outlook


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> yes, Evel did alot of things in his life even apart from stunt riding,and he taught kids good advice on practical living and that you dont need drugs to have a good time.
> He also taught that no matter what you keep trying no matter how badly you crash and break bones,they heal and you get up and try again.
> Even when he knew he was probably going to crash he did it anyway.
> People wrap them selves up in cotton wool and live the most boring lives on the fear of gettin injured or facing failure.
> I like to try and have the same outlook


 
Ahh ok. I didn't know he did all that. I only sorta judged him from his riding, which was poor (yes, I know he was the test dummy and it's easy to say he sucked now with all the advances) but even his son, Bobby is an absolute idiot on a bike. No skill at all, and he has people to learn from 

I completely agree that you don't need drugs to have a good time. Unfortunately not many people of my generation take that on board.

I've seen the pic of your wheelie, too. Can you get to 12 o'clock? Nice riding mate


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 5, 2011)

Richard Branson

He took on the big guys and succeeded and continues to try to make a difference. He puts himself out there. when you think of Virgin you think of Richard Branson. Name another company besides Microsoft where you think of the founder when thinking of a company.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

freddy madball is my idol. plays in madball one the best hardcore bands in the world he amazing artist and his words are big influence on me


----------



## Juz92 (Jun 5, 2011)

Slash, Myles Kennedy, Mark Tremonti and my guitar teacher (who is also my manager at work, haha)


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Richard Branson
> 
> He took on the big guys and succeeded and continues to try to make a difference. He puts himself out there. when you think of Virgin you think of Richard Branson. Name another company besides Microsoft where you think of the founder when thinking of a company.



DC Shoes
Metal Mulisha
Kentucky Fried Chicken
Victoria secret

Could probably think of more.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 5, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Richard Branson
> 
> He took on the big guys and succeeded and continues to try to make a difference. He puts himself out there. when you think of Virgin you think of Richard Branson. Name another company besides Microsoft where you think of the founder when thinking of a company.


 
Such a nice guy too,

I always remember him on the Colbert Report, where Colbert (playfully) threw a cup of water over him, and he took it so welll!

My roomie and I always discuss how lovely Sir Richard Branson is.



kawasakirider said:


> DC Shoes
> Metal Mulisha
> Kentucky Fried Chicken
> Victoria secret
> ...


 

Think you took that way too literally


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 5, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> Think you took that way too literally



I was just jokin'


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 5, 2011)

i also used to watch George Cann jnr do snake shows at la perouse and also watching John Cann doing shows gave me ionspiration about snakes.
But its a combination of the Cann bros and the stories of there father Georg cann snr,he was a crazy and skilled snake handler as i have witnessed on film,way crazier than any snake handler ever.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 6, 2011)

Fonzie, Vinnie Barbarino, Al Swearengen, Peter Griffin.



AshMan said:


> Also, Bruce Dickinson


Bruce is a real renaissance man, he fronts the greatest metal band of all time, flies commercial jets, is an accomplished fencer, & is a bit of a train spotter. Is there anything he can't do? \m/



Smithers said:


> Eddie Van Halen, Steve Via, Orianthi,Malcolm Douglas, Harry Buttler, David Attenborough, oh and not Steve Erwin


Yep, looking forward to seeing Van Halen with Diamond Dave later this year, & definitely agree with the others apart from Orianthi, who is unknown to me. 



steve1 said:


> Diggers past and present, Police and nurses, Emergency services


Agreed!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 7, 2011)

My mum/Evan Tanner/GSP/Rise Against (band)

whenever i need motivation i look towards GSP worked his way up from poverty and overcame so many obstacles to be one of the best in his chosen sport

"my method is like a samurai they used to everyday work on their technique to make themself almost perfect, because perfection is impossible
but everyday we get closer to that perfection and thats what i want to do i want to everyday get better than i was the day before"
 
Evan Tanner is also an inspiration
"what is it that i can do not what is it you can do for me, but what is it i can do for you, quit worrying about yourself so much
and you will have everything to gain"


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jean Baudin and a whole bunch of herpers who have looked after me.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 7, 2011)

Dawkins, Attenborough, Jay Gould, Butler to name but a few
And I've enjoyed St Nicks music since the Birthday party


----------



## LizardLady (Jun 7, 2011)

I get my strength from Belinda Emmett, Olivia Newton-John, Shane Gould, Jane McGrath etc. 

All these women faced massive adversity, some are still battling through it, yet still had/have the grace and inner fortitude to smile while helping others through the same adversity. Inspirational in anyone's book.

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 7, 2011)

My missus inspires me, she is 33 years young and last year we had an ectopic pregnancy, a heart attack and a couple of cardiac arrests, because of all of this she now has a defibrillator/ pace maker implanted in her chest, lost her job and has a brain injury from lack of oxygen but she still manages to remain optimistic and keep a smile on her face.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 7, 2011)

Had to have a good think about this one, my list is this
Nikola Tesla (father of the modern world). 
Miyamoto Musashi (author of the book of 5 rings).
The entire Australian Armed Forces (love to my family serving).
the guy who invented Wild Turkey.
Sir Joseph Banks. 
Sir Charles Darwin.
a couple of nameless people here you know who both you are thanks for everything.
my mum (i cant dribble on about her here but shes a champ!).
my brothers (RIP Johno) .
the guy who returned my wallet WITH ALL THE MONEY IN IT!(hope ya win lotto bud).
and unfortunately most kids.... pfft ......yeah, its good to see such a questioning, forward thinking and momentum for the next gen .
and many more i cant list 

NatoRey
(not in any order just the best few that i draw inspiration from most weeks)


----------



## eitak (Jun 7, 2011)

My mum I guess, she grew up ridiculously poor, her mother didn't work and her dad was in WWII and suffered extreme post traumatic stress and drank a lot . . She had to sew all her own clothes and her family lived off rabbit stew from rabbits her father would shoot (she now hates casseroles lol - but I love them!!!).

Anyway she worked really hard at school put her self through med school and now is a successful Dr. and has been for the last 30 odd years . .


----------



## Dippy (Dec 22, 2011)

Steve Irwin, David Attenborough, and deffinately Jeff Corwin


----------

